# Labrador Retriever Mix Gets Adopted After Spending 1,134 Days at Pittsburgh Shelter



## Prairie dog (Dec 16, 2020)

Labrador Retriever Mix Gets Adopted After Spending 1,134 Days at Pittsburgh Shelter​
https://people.com/pets/labrador-retriever-mix-adopted-1134-days-pittsburgh-shelter/


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 16, 2020)

I love reading that!
Very cute dog.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

I can't conjure up any positivity on this one, aside from being happy that Capone, now has a real home and a family.

Over 3 years in captivity. 

My level of anger cannot be defined in respect to what I think of people who cast their pets off to the side like trash.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2020)

That amazes me. All the shelters in my general area euthanize the animals after only 30 to 90 days. The "no kill" shelters are not official shelters; not funded by the county or state. They're all independently owned and rely on donations of food and veterinary services and all their employees are volunteers, including people who help build new kennels when they're needed.

Pet adoption here is very difficult because you have to be a perfect match in the eyes of the pet adoption people. Also it takes a long time, sometimes several months.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't conjure up any positivity on this one, aside from being happy that Capone, now has a real home and a family.
> 
> Over 3 years in captivity.
> 
> My level of anger cannot be defined in respect to what I think of people who cast their pets off to the side like trash.


In fairness to the shelter, they let Capone wander around the facility at will most of the day...if this is the same dog I read about a couple weeks ago.


----------

